# SHOSHONE Colorado River



## NorwayTor (Jun 1, 2016)

Thinking of doing Shoshone to Glenwood Springs next weekend. 
Have anyone done this float, and is it just Shoshone thats the rapids, and after that is more of a class II float all the way to downtown(??) Glenwood Springs? 

Any info on put in, and Take out would be greatly appreciated. 

Also, Is Shoshone just a read and run type float?

Thanks again for all the help, I try to pass it forward and answer questions about the floats I have done, So far no one have asked.. hah!

Cheers,


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Its hard to believe they haven't done another run of Whitewater of the Southern Rockies, https://www.riversports.com/rs/product_detail/908/Whitewater-of-the-Southern-Rockies , if you can find it buy it. Answers most all of your questions, or if you see a Colorado Rivers and Creeks edition 1 or 2 grab it. Lots of information online in a couple places:


River List - River Brain

American Whitewater - CO State Rivers

Both have the beta on Shoshone, roadside and quick. Pretty mellow after that if you want to float longer. Easy to walk the bikepath and scout.


----------



## ridethewave (Apr 4, 2016)

Shoshone is class III right now and easy to read while running. Bike trails line the entire section from above Shoshone to Glenwood. Everything past shoshone is tubing territory. Put in at shoshone exit and take out at grizzly, no name, or glenwood springs exits.


----------



## NorwayTor (Jun 1, 2016)

ridethewave said:


> Shoshone is class III right now and easy to read while running. Bike trails line the entire section from above Shoshone to Glenwood. Everything past shoshone is tubing territory. Put in at shoshone exit and take out at grizzly, no name, or glenwood springs exits.


So there is a exit right at Glenwood Springs? Me and my buddies wives will be picking us up there, so figured we should just float all the way !?


----------



## hkbeliever (Nov 6, 2008)

*what kind of boat?*

It somewhat depends on the size of boat you are floating but in a raft the pinch at tombstone is something I like to look at before I float. The rest has easy read and run ability.

If in a kayak there are decent pools after each rapid even if you decide to take a more crafty path.

The boat ramp in Glenwood is at Two Rivers Park and yes just float all the way there. 2.5 hours without any stops. Natural hot springs river left after the canyon opens up near town.


----------



## NorwayTor (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks all, I am going next weekend, I found all the answers from this thread, so much appreciated. Going to go Kayak Waterton this week, hope the flow comes back up a bit!


----------

